# Cottonmouth Classic



## olinprice

Rocky Comfort will be having their Cottonmouth Classic August 17 Nelms st Louisville Ga Will be some twists this year for hunters i got some suprises lined up nothing crazy but should be fun come on out shoot your bows before deer season and sit around and tell some lies. Then on sunday august 18 be sure to go to Destiny Farm they are having a benifit shoot for one of our fellow archers and all around good guy. Check out flyer on sticky or call Olin at 706-361-1675 if i dont answer please leave a message i will call you back.


----------



## Its Amazing

Really looking forward to shooting the Classic this year. I remember years ago when you had to park across the pond dam because there were so many shooters at this event. Its a great place to shoot!!


----------



## LuckyBeasley

Plz tell/give more info on this shoot.....


----------



## olinprice

Classes open crossbow $15.  Open men $15. Open woman $15. Woman hunter $10. Mens hunter $10. Youth $10 . Traditional $10.  Cubs $0. Nelms st Louisville GA call me at 706-361-1675 if you need more info


----------



## olinprice

http://forum.gon.com/picture.php?albumid=7060&pictu sorry dont think this works.


----------



## olinprice

Flyer on 2013 sticky only modification is the open crossbow class that will be 50% payback


----------



## olinprice

Bump


----------



## olinprice

Bump


----------



## olinprice

Alright got some stuff finished up for the hunter class and there will be no speed limit on hunting setups in fact we dont care how fast you are shooting in any class should be alot of fun Rocky Comfort rules will be in effect you will know them when you get to the stake to shoot lol.


----------



## jt12

I plan on being there but I'll still be shooting my open setup.


----------



## olinprice

jt12 said:


> I plan on being there but I'll still be shooting my open setup.



Bring some friends lol


----------



## jt12

olinprice said:


> Bring some friends lol




I've been spreading the word around Sandersville and for sure will have a couple with me. At one time Sandersville had a lot of people who shot 3D and still do have a lot who bowhunt. I belive if we could pick up just a few to start 3D again it would spread through out the county if they knew that clubs close by like Rocky Comfort and Destiny Farm where trying to bring back what archery used to be. I'll see if I can get in touch with Bill Black he might have some 4H'ers who would like to attend.


----------



## olinprice

Awesome thanks for the help


----------



## BowSlayer

Bump


----------



## BowSlayer

Bump


----------



## olinprice

Course is set nice open shooting lanes some long some short alot in between hardwoods,  creek bottom,  beaver pond,  pines and open field beautiful layout will be awesome shoot


----------



## olinprice

I know we have alot of shoots the 17th and 18th but if you miss cottonmouth classic and the destiny farm shoot you will miss 2 awesome shoots


----------



## olinprice

Bump


----------



## LuckyBeasley

So what is a speed limit....also how many targets


----------



## olinprice

No speed limit and 30 targets there will only be 2 targets close to 40yds


----------



## olinprice

Asa rules declares a speed limit for each class


----------



## olinprice

Bump


----------



## bowboy1989

Is this a money shoot or just for trophies?


----------



## olinprice

We have open class for money rest are for trophies


----------



## olinprice

If you came to the last shoot and thought setup was good this one is great come on out and shoot


----------



## olinprice

Bump


----------



## olinprice

As of today cottonmouth classic is still on for tomorrow so if we get a break from the rain come on out and shoot other scheduleing conflicts will not allow us to postpone it


----------



## watermedic

If I come, do ya'll have some extra gas for my boat?


----------



## Glynn598

If weather.com is accurate???????? it should slack off tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## watermedic

watermedic said:


> If I come, do ya'll have some extra gas for my boat?





I think I will just drive it from Thomson to Louisville. If it rains much more, I can probably just float down 17 to 296 and take it to Hwy 1.

Might be a little trouble in Stapleton but if I get out, it should float through the middle of town. Then I'll be back in buisness!!


----------



## olinprice

watermedic said:


> If I come, do ya'll have some extra gas for my boat?


We will. Because the deer down by the creek may not be there lol. And the alligator on beaver pond may be under water too


----------



## jt12

watermedic said:


> I think I will just drive it from Thomson to Louisville. If it rains much more, I can probably just float down 17 to 296 and take it to Hwy 1.
> 
> Might be a little trouble in Stapleton but if I get out, it should float through the middle of town. Then I'll be back in buisness!!



hey chuck better make sure you use the trolling motor through stapleton don't want you pulled over for speeding.


----------



## olinprice

They mean it too i got a too fast for conditions last year lol


----------



## BMCS

Are you still having it?  Hows it look down there.


----------



## olinprice

Sorry BMCS i had no signal all day it was wet lol but we had 15 brave souls awesome course poor weather i will try to get pics and scores up tonight


----------



## olinprice

First and foremost i want to thank everyone who braved the weather even if you didn't shoot showing up and supporting rocky comfort Bowhunters and look forward to next 3d season . Thanks to all who helped setting up and cooking posting flyers etc we will be getting together with the other local clubs asap and working on next season


----------



## BMCS

Sorry Olin,
I was gonna come down, but wasn't sure if you were having it still.  The weather was awful all day up here.


----------

